# Rawalpindi Medical College



## Rabia awan (Oct 9, 2012)

i have an aggregate of 83.4129 is thei any chance of rmc


----------



## saira16 (Jun 26, 2011)

Rabia awan said:


> i have an aggregate of 83.4129 is thei any chance of rmc


yes, definitely, did you apply this year. you can also try PTAP scheme because it costs less and you only pay the amount a pakistani local student would pay, but you have to make sure you and one of your parent have a foreign passport.


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

*PTAP Now?*



saira16 said:


> yes, definitely, did you apply this year. you can also try PTAP scheme because it costs less and you only pay the amount a pakistani local student would pay, but you have to make sure you and one of your parent have a foreign passport.


Can you still apply through PTAP? Aren't you supposed to do that somewhere around September during registration? I have an aggregate of 87.7, could I Maaaaybe get into KE if i've got the passports?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Is Rawalpindi better or Nishtar? Is Rawalpindi better or CMH Lahore? How about Rawalpindi vs. Nishtar? Please help :/

im a foreign student btw. And I intend to go back to amreeka after I do MBBS from here inshAllah


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Last year the closing merit for RMC was 83.66% something. Hopefully the increase in merit won't be too drastic this time around


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Is Rawalpindi better or Nishtar? Is Rawalpindi better or CMH Lahore? How about Rawalpindi vs. Nishtar? Please help :/
> 
> im a foreign student btw. And I intend to go back to amreeka after I do MBBS from here inshAllah


I think Nishtar is the best then RMC then CMH.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Grimes said:


> Last year the closing merit for RMC was 83.66% something. Hopefully the increase in merit won't be too drastic this time around


Hope so too. Last year it was 83.6778% in the 1st merit list and 83.4965 in the last merit list


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

SdrA said:


> I think Nishtar is the best then RMC then CMH.


Base your answer mainly on the quality of education. After that you can think that if you go to CMH, you won't have to stay in the hostel because you live in Lahore. If you go to Rawalpindi and Nishtar, you must stay in a hostel. Also think that after you get your MBBS, you will be going back to America for the USMLE and to score a residency. Also, remember that Rawalpindi and Nishtar are much cheaper than CMH.
now which would you choose and why?


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Base your answer mainly on the quality of education. After that you can think that if you go to CMH, you won't have to stay in the hostel because you live in Lahore. If you go to Rawalpindi and Nishtar, you must stay in a hostel. Also think that after you get your MBBS, you will be going back to America for the USMLE and to score a residency. Also, remember that Rawalpindi and Nishtar are much cheaper than CMH.
> now which would you choose and why?


I'm ok with staying in hostels and from what I've heard nishtar is better then RMC but I'm still confused between the 2 of them. CMH is my last choice in case I don't get into RMC, Nishtar or PMC. Also going to some good gvt college means paying much less fee compared to CMH. I'm also really disappointed by their greedy behavior, they are more more interested in making money and are not even following the PMDC policy. Besides they have a uniform and strict discipline , another drawback for me  . Nishtar and Rmc are both much better then CMH i think.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Nishtar is an old and established institute. If hostels aren't a problem then that is the way to go.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

All I know is that Nishtar's closing merit list is higher than RMC. Judging by that, Nishtar is probably better.


----------



## saira16 (Jun 26, 2011)

Arshman1995 said:


> Can you still apply through PTAP? Aren't you supposed to do that somewhere around September during registration? I have an aggregate of 87.7, could I Maaaaybe get into KE if i've got the passports?


the new deadline date is 10-16-2012


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

That's awesome. But if I already applied in the Self-Finance Scheme. Is there any reason this would be better? And is there some sort of website where I can get more info about this (like what documents to submit). And the seats and fee structures for different colleges.


----------



## saira16 (Jun 26, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> That's awesome. But if I already applied in the Self-Finance Scheme. Is there any reason this would be better? And is there some sort of website where I can get more info about this (like what documents to submit). And the seats and fee structures for different colleges.


The benefits is that you pay less almost the amount that a local pakistani on an open merit student pays, so its save you big time money! And, the information could be found: Economic Affairs Division - Government of Pakistan

They have the merit list for 2011-2012 and I think you will make it, if you do everything express, you still have 6 days. And, there is also a forum called the PTAP 2012-2013, so you can find more information there too. But, i think you should definitely apply for PTAP because it saves you alot of money, you dont have to pay the self finance amount of money, you pay how much a local open merit student would pay. So, good luck!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

You're a life saver!!! So I was going over the merit lists of 2011-2012. Are the marks shown in the list the IBCC equivalence grades or are they mixed with SAT scores. Because my IBCC equivalence is only around 73 but my SAT score is like 94. So is there any formula for it that you know of?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

i think ptap is taking sat II and fsc scores into account starting this year. put 60% weightage for fsc and 40% weightage for sat II and you get your aggregate.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> i think ptap is taking sat II and fsc scores into account starting this year. put 60% weightage for fsc and 40% weightage for sat II and you get your aggregate.


Hope the merits written for the 2011-2012 merit lists are total aggregates, not ibcc equivalences. Going by your formula, I should have 894/1100. I'm applying ASAP.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Hope the merits written for the 2011-2012 merit lists are total aggregates, not ibcc equivalences. Going by your formula, I should have 894/1100. I'm applying ASAP.


 I called and asked and for PTAP, they just take the FSC IBCC equivalence percentage and make a merit list purely based on that. They discriminate using the SAT ll only when two candidates have the same IBCC equivalence. Say if Student A had 880 and student B had 880, the person with the higher SAT ll score would be given the higher merit in this situation. Otherwise SAT ll is not taken into account and the formula given above is just for HEC SFS seats.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Awwww...but then how did people get such high equivalences. I had a 94% average in Canada and my equivalence is only 799. How did people from America and Canada end up with equivalences of 900+. Judging by the marks they gave me, it's not even possible if you have 105%. Maybe the IBCC just cut way too many marks in my case.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Awwww...but then how did people get such high equivalences. I had a 94% average in Canada and my equivalence is only 799. How did people from America and Canada end up with equivalences of 900+. Judging by the marks they gave me, it's not even possible if you have 105%. Maybe the IBCC just cut way too many marks in my case.


 Well, do call and ask yourself to be on the safe side : ​*(SALEEM AHMAD KHAN)*​Section Officer(PTAP/CP/FS)​Tele: 9201868​Economic Affairs Division,​Room No.505, Block ?C?,​Pakistan Secretariat,​Islamabad.​Fax: 9211822​


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I should, and I guess we shouldn't be posting about this here. So ignore all of my posts. I've done them in the PTAP thread, my mistake.


----------

